# Killdeer Plains



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Have youth hunt for my son this Sunday. Anybody ever hunted Unit D that could give me some guidance on where to start?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

My son and I hunted somewhere in there about 12 years ago on a youth hunt. keep moving was the secret for us.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

While on a drawing goose hunt there years ago, me and another guy counted <<35>> deer walking single file from a standing corn field into an adjacent woods. I'd say the place should be literally crawling with deer now! Like weekender recommended, I would keep moving very slowly-with ample hunter orange on, of course!


----------

